
NYU: Advanced Python for Data Science - dhairya
https://nyu-cds.github.io/courses/syllabus/advanced-schedule/
======
dhairya
Just wanted to share this because it's one of the few resources that provides
a great introduction to optimizing your models to scale and run faster. Each
syllabus section has a great write up and set of exercises.

